# Anyone seeing Satriani on the 2011 dates out west?



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been looking for reviews and youtube videos of his Edmonton show, and I couldn't find anything.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Just saw him last night at the Jubilee Auditorium in Edmonton. I lived in Edm. for 20+ yrs but was my first time at that venue. 

What an awesome show. Simple as that. First concert I've been to in, well, since I saw Satch here in Edm years ago. Great acoustics at the Jube. 

I've kinda lost track of Satch since his Super Colossal (I think??) CD and was surprised to find out he's had 2 CD releases since. His playlist was basically all of his latest release BS&WW sprinkled with some classics like Flying in a Blue Dream, Satch Boogie (an ode to the Guitar Hero crowd), Summersong etc. His tone was to die for. Great addition of Mike Keneally on keyboard and his go to drummer Jeff Campitelli. Newcomer, for me, on bass was Allen Whitman who added some real nice energy. Additional guitarist Galen Henson has to have the most humbling gig in the world playing basically fill to Satches omnipresent guitar. But he also doubles as his tour manager....man I would kill to have his position!

FIAB Dream gave me goosebumps. I took my son (28 yrs) to the show and he remembers me playing that song over and over when he was growing up. Satch Boogie was a cool addition but my son got more of a kick out of it than I did because of Guitar Hero.

Now for his latest CD. I'd never heard any of the tunes nor the the ones off his previous CD, that Weirdest Of All Titles one. Put it this way. I liked his new songs so much I bought the CD _and_ a tee shirt post concert. Never done that before. I must have been impressed. I listened to the CD twice on my way back to Jasper and I was not disappointed.

Opening show Dave Martone(?) was quite the showman and really appreciated his skill but......if I closed my eyes I'd swear I was listening to Joe. Too derivative but man does he have potential.

Another thing about Joe. His frontman and showman skills have really improved since I last saw him. Just a confident, warm sincere guy. His ease of playing was something to behold. He has actually given me a push to start practicing more after having hit a rut of sorts.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the report!

Any idea who is in Martone's band? Is it Dan Adair on drums? 

I first saw Satriani at the Diamond in Toronto on the Surfing tour in 87 or 88. Awesome show. 

His new cd is really good. Great songs, it's not all wheedly playing.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, Adair on drums and I think Swidell?? on bass. You have been a Satch fan from way back too I see.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

JMann said:


> Yeah, Adair on drums and I think Swidell?? on bass. You have been a Satch fan from way back too I see.



I still have Surfing on vinyl when it was only available as a US import. 

I lost interest in Joe's music for awhile, but I've liked a few of his last cds.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Also interesting that it appeared he was using 3 JVM Marshall 1/2 stacks. At least they were on his side of stage and I do believe there were 2 JSX's on the rhythm guitarists side.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

JMann said:


> Also interesting that it appeared he was using 3 JVM Marshall 1/2 stacks. At least they were on his side of stage and I do believe there were 2 JSX's on the rhythm guitarists side.


I think he was back to using Marshalls on the Chickenfoot tour.


----------



## matt8819 (Jan 10, 2011)

JMann said:


> Also interesting that it appeared he was using 3 JVM Marshall 1/2 stacks. At least they were on his side of stage and I do believe there were 2 JSX's on the rhythm guitarists side.


I saw in an interview somewhere that the marshals he uses live are prototypes for a new signature head that's coming out later this year.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe those weren't the JVM's I thought they were. Seeing a gazillion knobs I assumed they were JVM's. Cool if they were the protoypes. His tone was spectacular regardless which amp he was using.


----------



## matt8819 (Jan 10, 2011)

JMann said:


> Maybe those weren't the JVM's I thought they were. Seeing a gazillion knobs I assumed they were JVM's. Cool if they were the protoypes. His tone was spectacular regardless which amp he was using.


They actually were JVM 410's, just modified. I can't remember exactly what was changed, but i know they took out the reverb and added a noise gate to each channel, among other tweaks. They sound phenomenal.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

here's a rig rundown

[video=youtube;MaO0yObNfV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaO0yObNfV4[/video]


----------

